# carb rebuild kit #?



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

I have a 2003 Briggs ELS V twin 25 hp

Model 44677 type 0165E1

what carb rebuild kit do i need, and where is a good place to buy on line?


----------



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

is 797890 correct?


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Go to the Briggs website and download the latest Parts List for your specific engine-

http://www.briggsandstratton.com/us/en/support/manuals/engine


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes, that kit also has the nozzles,for a complete overhaul.


----------

